# Paketlieferung: Amazon mit eigenen Abholstationen an Shell-Tankstellen



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. August 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Paketlieferung: Amazon mit eigenen Abholstationen an Shell-Tankstellen*

					Amazon will sich unabhängiger von DHL und Co. machen und bietet künftig auch die Abholung von Paketen aus eigenen Paketschließfächern an, wofür sich der Konzern in Deutschland testweise mit Shell zusammengetan hat.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Paketlieferung: Amazon mit eigenen Abholstationen an Shell-Tankstellen*


----------



## volvo242 (22. August 2016)

Amazon ist eine Interessante firma;

Das hat nichts mit Service zu tun,
man will alles in dem Konzern vereinen und ja keine langzeit Partnerschaften mit Nationalen eingehen.



Wenn sich Amazon mal nicht verkalkuliert,
mit ihrem Umgang mit den Kunden.


----------



## GeneralGonzo (23. August 2016)

volvo242 schrieb:


> Wenn sich Amazon mal nicht verkalkuliert,
> mit ihrem Umgang mit den Kunden.



Also ich bin sehr zufrieden mit Amazon. Große Auswahl, sehr gute Preise, Bewertungen zum Informieren, schnelle Lieferung und sehr kulante Abwicklungen bei Retouren.
Bei allem Gebashe auf Großfiremn muss man doch sagen, dass Amazons Rezept einfach aufgeht!


----------



## Gast20190527 (23. August 2016)

hm, ich weis nicht genau was das nun wieder soll .. wir haben doch inzwischen schon dutzende neuerungen bei Amazon gelesen. Erst wollten sie drohnen einsetzen, dann eigene Fahrzeuge die sogar schon in Ballungsgebieten unterwegs sind und jetzt auch noch Abholung an Shell Tankstellen. Zukünfitg tanke ich dann Montags bei Shell wegen Amazon und Freitags bei Aral wegen Payback punkten ... meine güte was für eine Welt. 

Ich hab schon mit Hermes und DHL und UPS ware bekommen von Amazon und konnte nie was negatives feststellen. Allerdings bin ich auch außen vor da meine Pakete immer zur Arbeit kommen und dort angenommen werden vom Wareneingang. Für Privatpersonen die zuhause auf Pakete warten, ist es bei Gott schwerer.  Grade DHL z.b. macht in meinen Augen einen sauguten Job. Was bis heute 19 Uhr rausgeht (selbst 700km entfernt) ist morgen mittag da. Außer bei Caseking und MIndfactory weil dort wohl die DHL Lager nicht nachkommen.


----------



## Erok (23. August 2016)

Hm, weiss nicht was ich davon wirklich halten soll.

Wenn es hier Freiräume gibt, die man dafür verwenden kann, warum auch nicht ? 

Auf der anderen Seite frage ich mich, was als nächstes kommt ? Eine Kooperation mit Mc Donalds ? Und wenn man dort sein Paket abholt, bekommt man gleich einen 15 Prozent Gutschein zum sofortigen Verzehr dazu ?

Greetz Erok


----------



## GeneralGonzo (23. August 2016)

Es zwingt euch ja kiner, die Pakete dann dorthin zu bestellen. Versandoptionen gibt es wahrlich genug bei Amazon als Alternativen!


----------



## KaneTM (23. August 2016)

Erok schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite frage ich mich, was als nächstes kommt ? Eine Kooperation mit Mc Donalds ? Und wenn man dort sein Paket abholt, bekommt man gleich einen 15 Prozent Gutschein zum sofortigen Verzehr dazu ?
> 
> Greetz Erok



Uhhh, dass wäre nicht so gut für meine Figur...


----------



## volvo242 (23. August 2016)

GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> Also ich bin sehr zufrieden mit Amazon.
> 
> Große Auswahl,
> sehr gute Preise,
> ...



Ja frag mal die Leute denen die Zahlunsarten wegen der falschen Straße, Nachbarn usw. runter gestrichen wurden.

1. Große Auswahl: wüsste nicht was Amazon hat was es sonst wo nicht geben würde.
2. sehr gute Preise: Achso deswegen liegen einige Preise über dem Laden um die Ecke.
3. Bewertungen: klar gibt ja sonst keine Seite wo man sich Tests und Meinungen einholen kann.
4. schnelle Lieferung: nur wenn bei Amazon selbst auf Lager ansonsten eher länger als andere.
5. Retouren: toll wenn man damit rechnen muss ab der 5. Rücksendung im Jahr mit einer Kontosperre bedient zu werden.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (23. August 2016)

Ist doch keine schlechte Idee, viele Tankstellen haben 24/7 geöffnet. Das einzige was noch besser ist, sind Packstationen. Amazon ist zumindest mutig und probiert immer mal wieder was neues. Vorwerfen kann man denen das ja nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Grestorn (23. August 2016)

volvo242 schrieb:


> Ja frag mal die Leute denen die Zahlunsarten wegen der falschen Straße, Nachbarn usw. runter gestrichen wurden.
> 
> 1. Große Auswahl: wüsste nicht was Amazon hat was es sonst wo nicht geben würde.
> 2. sehr gute Preise: Achso deswegen liegen einige Preise über dem Laden um die Ecke.
> ...



Ich kann keinen Deiner Argumente auch nur im geringsten Nachvollziehen. 

Aber das eigentlich wichtigste Argument, dass (entgegen aller sonstigen Vorteile) gegen Amazon spricht, hast Du vergessen: Amazon ist dabei, absoluter Monopolist zu werden und arbeitet aktiv daran, sowohl Einzelhandel als auch andere Versender an die Wand zu spielen. Und deswegen, nicht wegen Deiner m.E. einfach nicht zutreffenden Argumente, sehe ich sehr skeptisch auf Amazon.


----------



## volvo242 (23. August 2016)

> Ich kann keinen Deiner Argumente auch nur im geringsten Nachvollziehen.
> .


Siehst du so sind Meinungen jeder hat eine andere


----------



## Malkolm (23. August 2016)

Du listest aber keine Meinungen auf, sondern verklärst deine persönlichen Eindrücke zu Fakten, die einer objektiven Überprüfung einfach in keinem Punkt standhalten.


----------



## volvo242 (23. August 2016)

Falsch es sind nunmal Fakten


----------



## GeneralGonzo (23. August 2016)

volvo242 schrieb:


> Falsch es sind nunmal Fakten



Unsinn, es ist deine subjektive Meinung !


----------



## Grestorn (23. August 2016)

Viele Leuten können Fakt und Meinung einfach nicht auseinanderhalten. Für die ist ihr eigenes Weltbild schlicht Fakt und alle anderen, die anders denken, haben einen an der Birne.


----------



## Ash1983 (23. August 2016)

volvo242 schrieb:


> Falsch es sind nunmal Fakten


Belege deine angeblichen Fakten doch einfach. Wenn du cherrypicking betreibst, ist es vollkommen ok, dass du gesperrtwirst; wenn du abervon 50 Bestellungen fuenf retournierst, wirst du wohl nicht gesperrt. Manche Dinge vielleicht mal aus Sicht des Unternehmens und/oder anderer Kunden betrachten, dann wird manches klarer.


----------



## volvo242 (23. August 2016)

volvo242 schrieb:


> Ja frag mal die Leute denen die Zahlunsarten wegen der falschen Straße, Nachbarn usw. runter gestrichen wurden.
> 
> 1. Große Auswahl: wüsste nicht was Amazon hat was es sonst wo nicht geben würde.
> 2. sehr gute Preise: Achso deswegen liegen einige Preise über dem Laden um die Ecke.
> ...



Hier stimmt alles


----------



## Grestorn (23. August 2016)

1) Natürlich gibt es fast alles irgendwo anders. Aber wieso folgt daraus, dass Amazon keine große Auswahl hätte? Wer genau hat denn ein umfangreicheres Angebot als Amazon?

2) Amazon hat meistens die besten Preise und auch eine Mindestpreisgarantie (die ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so prickelnd finde, weil sie unfair den Mitbewerbern gegenüber ist)

3) Ja, und?

4) Wenn Amazon etwas nicht auf Lager hat, dann ist nun mal der Lieferant/Hersteller für die Lieferzeit verantwortlich und nicht Amazon. Wer hat denn ein annähernd so umfangreiches Lager wie Amazon? Und wenn Amazon sagt, sie haben etwas lieferbar, dann stimmt das auch (im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Versendern). Übrigens aufpassen und Marktplatz-Händler nicht mit Amazon verwechseln. 

5) Das ist erst mal eine glatte Falschaussage, aber das weißt Du sicher. Ich geh da gar nicht weiter darauf ein, denn für mich ist das ein pure Bait. 


Das Problem von Amazon ist, dass sie tatsächlich zu gut und Attraktiv sind für den Kunden. Und deswegen eine echte Gefahr für die Marktwirtschaft und den Pluralismus darstellen.


----------



## Malkolm (23. August 2016)

In wie weit gefährdet Amazon den Pluralismus? Die Vorwürfe werden ja immer abstruser


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. August 2016)

Aushebelung des Ladenöffnungszeitgesetzes.
=> Der Ansatz ist gut, aber wird nicht erlaubt werden.


----------



## IiIHectorIiI (23. August 2016)

Wieder Streiks bei Amazon | heise online


----------



## Grestorn (23. August 2016)

Malkolm schrieb:


> In wie weit gefährdet Amazon den Pluralismus? Die Vorwürfe werden ja immer abstruser



Na, das ist doch offensichtlich. Seit Jahren versucht Amazon jeden Gewinn zu vermeiden und investiert unheimliche Summen in Marktabdeckung und -beherrschung. Es kann sich ja heute schon kaum noch ein Online-Versender mit breitem Sortiment (also nicht spezialisiert) neben Amazon mehr halten. In Deutschland eigentlich nur noch Otto. Wenn das so weiter geht, gibt es nur noch Amazon. Und dann können sie Preise und Bedingungen diktieren. Dazu darf es nicht kommen. 

Amazon ist m.E. neben Google die größte Gefahr die derzeit für den freien Markt existiert.


----------



## Malkolm (24. August 2016)

Und was hat das mit Pluralismus zu tun?


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2016)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Na, das ist doch offensichtlich. Seit Jahren versucht Amazon jeden Gewinn zu vermeiden und investiert unheimliche Summen in Marktabdeckung und -beherrschung.



Solange so ein Verhalten politisch gefördert wird, wird sich an der Situation nichts ändern.


----------



## Grestorn (24. August 2016)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Und was hat das mit Pluralismus zu tun?



Pluralismus im Sinne von Vielfältigkeit im Gegensatz zu Monopolismus, also Einseitigkeit.


----------



## T-Drive (24. August 2016)

Ich finds praktisch. Bin schon mal einem Paket hinterhergefahren (GLS) weil niemand zuhause war. Auf jedenfall mal was praktikables, nicht wie dieses Drohnengehampel.

Wenn ich so manche Argumente von Verkäufern im Baumarkt oder EH höre weil sie etwas nicht im Sortiment haben ists mit dem Pluralismus schon jetzt nichtmehr so weit her  Teilweise fühl ich mich gezwungen online einzukaufen nachdem ich den halben Tag unnütz rumgefahren bin und diverse Läden abgeklappert habe. Mir gefällt die Geschäftspolitik und Steuervermeidung von Amazon ganz und gar nicht, deshalb nur Sachen die ich anderswo nicht oder nur mit erheblichem Aufwand bekomme. Dann aber s´Päckle inner Tanke abholen find ich ned schlecht.

Beispiel :
SDS+ Bohrer 32 mm, gibts, aber nirgends zu kaufen, mit SDS MAX Aufnahme kein Problem im Baumarkt (nicht in allen). Online gar kein Problem, mehrere Hersteller und Lieferanten, auch Amazon.
Und ja, der Schaft ist normal zu schwach, aber 10 Löcher durch 30 cm Stahlbeton hat er bis jetzt ohne Macken ausgehalten.


----------

